# had a scare this morning



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

So I come out and see my lobster lying on his side in the back of the tank. He looked dead and so I touch him with a bubble strand since it was out after he tried to redecorate and didn't move. I started to get ready to take him out when I noticed some movement in his log hideout, look in there and there he is. I was so releaved that he just mooted and hadn't died. Being a new comer to crays I was scared to death.


----------



## FishDash (Feb 18, 2011)

Aww the little guy is growing up sooo fast, Lol. Well, im glad everything is fine.:crabbycrab::truckin:


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Mine just molted 2 days ago. I was like I did not get a selfing breeding one wtf


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

lol, I've done that with shrimp before.


----------

